# HELP- Golden Retriever won't eat!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Did the lethary, vomiting and loss of appetite start before she was put on Rimadyl? Some dogs cannot handle it, and it can affect the liver.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did they do an ultrasound?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Does she pant excessively? What is the color of her gums and tongue like?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting-when I entered this into Google:

dog dilute urine lethargy loss of appetite

This was the first result, followed by aspirin toxicity

Rimadyl (Carprofen) Toxicity - Page 1


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Linda - if there was liver or kidney damage from the meds, wouldn't that show on the blood tests? I'm only asking because with our collie who sometimes gets rimadyl (he has arthritis in his neck area that sometimes flares up) does need the tests to monitor things.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Megora said:


> Linda - if there was liver or kidney damage from the meds, wouldn't that show on the blood tests? I'm only asking because with our collie who sometimes gets rimadyl (he has arthritis in his neck area that sometimes flares up) does need the tests to monitor things.


Possibly, depending on the tests that were run, and the timing of them.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

did you run a tick panel a full tick panel


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Shalva said:


> did you run a tick panel a full tick panel


Good thought!


----------



## Ash24 (Feb 20, 2012)

If the leptospirosis test comes back negative, I would request an ultrasound. My Vinny wasn't eating and we couldn't figure out what was going on through blood work or x-rays and it took an ultrasound to finally figure it out. We found out he had a liver shunt and it was too late for my sweet boy, but the only common symptom he had was the not eating. Please keep us updated!


----------



## golden7887 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies! I'll try to be more specific about the chronology, although it's difficult to remember because so much has happened in the last two weeks. Also, this is technically my parent's dog, so I was not with them when the symptoms first presented.

About two weeks ago, the initial symptoms were weakness in the hind legs, loss of appetite, and loss of energy. We found that she had an ear infection, which I forgot to mention in my first post. We gave her medicine for her ears, which cured the infection, and gave her Rimadyl, which cured the leg weakness.

For about a week now I think, she has not had any more Rimadyl, however, she still has loss of energy and loss of appetite. An initial blood test showed enzyme levels to be normal. Later, however, there was the vomiting incident I mentioned previously where she could not stop. We did an xray of her abdomen and confirmed there was no blockage. A later blood test showed elevated enzyme levels, and the urine test showed diluted urine.

There was a suspicious mass on the xray, but we did an ultrasound and confirmed that it was just a fatty mass.

We are currently treating with amoxicillin for leptospirosis. It's very interesting about the Rimadyl toxicity, however, as it does fit many of her symptoms. I'll bring it up with the vet in case the test for leptospirosis is negative. Also, I believe we have ruled out Lyme disease. Thank you all for your help in trying to figure out what's wrong.

Edit: Also, there is no excessive panting, and the color of her gums are normal.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> There was a suspicious mass on the xray, but we did an ultrasound and confirmed that it was just a fatty mass.


Isn't that unusual for a 2 year old? And how can they tell it's a fatty mass just from an xray?'


----------

